
ICANN proposes to lift price limits on .org TLD - basilgohar
https://www.icann.org/public-comments/org-renewal-2019-03-18-en
======
fourthark
_Pricing for Domain Name Registrations and Registry Services (Section 2.10 of
the .org renewal agreement): In alignment with the base registry agreement,
the price cap provisions in the current .org agreement, which limited the
price of registrations and allowable price increases for registrations, are
removed from the .org renewal agreement._

~~~
basilgohar
This is somewhat misleading. While technically true, they are comparing .org
TLDs to the newer gTLDs (e.g., ".google"), but the legacy TLDs should not
grouped with these for a reason.

